# Bobcats Auditioning Rhythm Cats



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINK​Complete story from the Asheville Citizen-Times(probably directly from a team press release as well).Make sure you look like a complete ******* before you get there to try out.The dumber you look the better your chances.​


> Think you can sing, dance? Charlotte Bobcats are holding auditions
> If you love to perform in front of a crowd and want to be part of the Charlotte Bobcats experience, the Charlotte Bobcats Rhythm Cats Team and national anthem singers are holding preliminary auditions on Sept. 8.
> Rhythm Cats registration for the auditions at Charlotte Bobcats Arena begins at 9 a.m., with auditions starting at 10 a.m. Registration for the national anthem begins at 1 p.m., and auditions start at 2 p.m.
> The Rhythm Cats are a group of creative drummers and musicians with high energy that pump up the home team crowd at Bobcats games.
> ...


<!-- AddThis -->


----------

